# Electrical question



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I know for a fact that my 6 volt genny is bad. Should I be getting back feed from the charging wire. When wire is disconnected from generator there is voltage from wire. The reason why I ask is because if there is something else going wrong I would like to order all parts needed at one time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The regulators are usually bad.


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

sixbales said:


> The regulators are usually bad.


Do you guys upgrade to a 12v system? I always stayed with the 6v on my old Ford trucks. Call me a glutton for punishment.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sixbales is correct, if you are getting voltage back to generator the BAT relay on the regulator is stuck shut.

If the tractor is collector quality, keep the six volt system. If it is to be used, do the GM alternator upgrade to 12 volts. Bulbs will require changing, but the starter and relay can remain.


----------

